# Anyone know what happened to this GTR33?



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2005)

As above guys,
just wondered what became of it, Imported 2005, I sold it in 2006.
M662XTM, looks like It was last MOT'd in 2011.
I think the guy who bought it from me took it to Jap fest in 06 0r 07 and also tracked it.
Was it smashed up?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Blast from the past there 

no idea what happened to it but do remember it


----------



## R34 Rob (Aug 28, 2020)

DVLA says it has an export marker on it, so chances are it went abroad!


----------



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2005)

R34 Rob said:


> DVLA says it has an export marker on it, so chances are it went abroad!


Cheers, Rob!! Interesting. At least it may still be alive in that case.


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

Maybe he was in Italy, currently I can't confirm he's still here.


----------

